# In Dash Tach Removal



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

I saw the thread about the dash removal and it reminded me of a couple of questions.
I need to pull my In-Dash Tach. Can you just pull the cluster? If so whats the process?
Second part of this questions; Does anyone know of a person or company that rebuilds these. I know Ames sells them for $149

All help is appreciated.

Jim :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jim, You can probably remove the tach, without completely removing the dash.....getting it back in will be very difficult....as far as making the clock work properly, I would try Peter Serio of Precision Pontiac. He did a beautiful resto/build on my dash.......Eric


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

I believe it was the "Tach Man" that did mine. Very professional and a great job. Google him and I'm certain you can find his contact info. 
That will be a tough job either way you go on removal but not all that bad to get a working tach.


----------

